# Squirrel Hunters beware



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

they are out there


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

funny. I dont care who you are. thats funny.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

/photopost/data/540/Trophy5.jpg
Don't worry. I've sent in these guys.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Guess I haven't posted enough to put the pic up. Here's the link in writing: michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/540/Trophy5.jpg 

It says You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more. 

But as you see this isn't a url to another site. ???


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

post 13 This forum requires that you wait 45 seconds between posts. Please try again in 16 seconds.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

post 14


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

15 Sorry to clutter this up but I'm trying to get to enough posts to show the picture.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't worry, we'll just send in these guys:


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

deLabé said:


> Don't worry, we'll just send in these guys:


yea but she was unarmed


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Told my wife I needed a 375 H&H for squirrel hunting... She didn't buy it:sad:


----------

